

Ask Slashdot: Working As an IT Contractor In a War Zone? - morsch
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/11/12/13/1631221/ask-slashdot-working-as-an-it-contractor-in-a-war-zone

======
morsch
I wouldn't consider doing this -- nor could I easily get a job there, anyway,
not being from the US and all -- but I still found the comments very
interesting. Contains posts by people who worked as contractors in Iraq or
Afghanistan. Lots of practical advice¹, as well as cautionary tales².

1: "Find the lightest, coolest shirts you can, cargo pants, good sturdy boots,
and a good pair of sunglasses. I also found a large, floppy hat to be useful."
2: "I still jump when I hear a dumpster lid shut (it sounds spookily like a
mortar hitting)"

